# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  مصطلحات طبية مهمة لكل طالب

## الوسادة

*Hematoma ورم دموى
تجمع الدماء التى تخرج من الأوعية الدموية داخل أنسجة الجلد أو الأعضاء

Hemisphere نصف كرة
نصف الكرة مثل النصف الأيمن والأيسر الكروى للمخ

Hemoglobin هيموجلوبين
هو جزء ناقل الأكسجين وهو من مكونات الدم ويحتاج إلى عنصر الحديد لكى يؤدى وظائفه

Hemorrhage نزيف
النزيف هو خروج الدم بسرعة من الأوعية والذى يتجمد أو يتجلط طبيعيا قبل أن يؤدى النزيف إلى نقص كمية كبيرة من الدم

Hepatitis التهاب الكبد
من أنواع الالتهاب الكبدى الالتهاب الكبدى الوبائى أ والالتهاب الكبدى ب والذى يؤدى إلى التهاب الكبد ومن أعراضه الصفراء وأصفرار العين وأنسجة الجلد والذذى يحدث بسبب الصفراء

Herpes قوباء
الهربس هو أحد الأمراض الفيروسية التى تعمل على وجود تجمعات عقدية فى الجلد والذى يؤدى إلى هرش فى الجلد وتجمع كمية من السائل فى الأغشية المخاطية ومن أنواعة النوع 1 والذى يحدث فى المناطق الجلدية وخاصة حول الفم والأنف والوع 2 والذى يحدث حول المناطق الجنسية

Hormone هورمون
مواد كيميائية معقدة التركيب تنتج فى الجسم وتدور فى الدم

Hydrocortisone هيدروكورتيزون
الهيدروكورتيزون هو هورمون شحمى يوجد طبيعيا فى الجسم والذى يقلل من الانتفاخ والذى يستخدم فى علاج التهاب المفاصل الرثيانى

Hypertension ارتفاع ضغط الدم
فى حالة ارتفاع ضغط الدم يزداد ضغط الدم داخل الأوعية الدموية

Hypoglycemia
هى حالة نقص كمية السكر فى الدم والذى يحث نتيجة تناول كمية كبيرة من الانسولين أو افراز كمية كبيرة منه عن طريق البنكرياس أو لقلة الغذاء

Hysterectomy اسئصال الرحم
عملية جراحية يتم فيها إزالة الرحم

Infection عدوى
العدوى هى عملية عزو الجسم ببعض الميكروبات مثل الفيروسات أو البكتريا والتى تحدث المرض وذلك عن طريق انطلاق السموم ومن أمثلة الأمراض المعدية مرض نقص المناعة فى الجسم والذى يسمى الايدز

Influenza انفلوانزا
هو مرض فيروسى معدى والذى يؤدى فلا الغالب إلى احتقان فى الزور مع ارهاق

Iodine يود
هو أحد العناصر الأساسية التى توجد فى الجسم و 80% من اليود الخاص بالجسم يوجد فى الغدة الدرقية

Jaundice مرض اليرقان
مرض اليرقان هو مرض خاص بتلون لون الجلد إلى اللون الأصفر وكذلك الأغشية المخاطية والعين وذلك نتيجة لوجود كمية كبيرة من مادة البيلوروبين فى الدم

Keratin كيراتين
هو المكون الأولى لجلد الانسان والشعر والأظافر ومينا الاسنان

Kidney Stones حصوة كلوية
الحصوة الكلوية تتكون من الأملاح المعدنية والتى تتجمع فى الكلية

Lacuna فجوة
عبارة عن تجويف صغير فى أعضاء الجسم وخاصة نسيج العظام

Lamella شريحة
عبارة عن رقيقة غير سميكة مثل العظام

Leprosy الجذام
وهو يسمى مرض هانزينز وهو مرض معدى ينتقل عن طريق ميكوبكتريا لبرا

Leukemia ابيضاض الدم
هو مرض سرطانى فى الدم وهو يتميز بزيادة عدد كريات الدم الغير ناضجة فى الدم

Leukocyte كريات الدم البيضاء
وظيفة كريات الدم البيضاء الاساسية هى قتل الميكروبات والفطريات والفيروسات التى تغزو الجسم

Ligament رباص
عبارة عن حزمة من انسجة ليفية والتى تربط المفاصل معا وكذلك مختلف العظام والغضاريف

Lobe فص
عبارة عن أى جزء شيه منفصل من العضو مثل فصوص المخ والكبد والرئتين

Lymph ليمفا
هو سائل خفيف واضح وتقريبا أصفر يسير فى الأوعيه اللمفاوية وهو يشبه الدم فى مكوناته من ناحية البلازما ولكن مع كمية اقل من المكونات البروتينية

Lymphocyte خلية لمفية
هى أحد نوعين من كريات الدم البيضاء والتى تكون منها من 20 إلى 30% من كريات الدم البيضاء الطبيعية

Lymphoma ورم لمفاوى
عادة وليس دائما مرض سرطانى خبيث خاص بالانسجة الليمفاوية

Malaria ملاريا
هو مرض طفيلى يسببة الطفيل بلازموديوم الملاريا والذى يحمل عن طريق بعوضة الأنوفيليس الأنثى منها فقط حيث تتغذى على دم الانسان وتنقله من المريض إلى الشحص السليم

Mastectomy استئصال الثدى
عملية جراحية يتم فيها استئصال أحد الثديين أو كليهما ربما بسبب سرطان

Measles الحصبة
هو مرض فيروسى من أهم أعراضة هرش بالجلد

Meatus قناة

Foramen القناة أو الصماخ
هو فتحة فى العظام أو أى عضو ويسمى

Medulla نخاع
النخاع هو الجزء الداخلى فى أى عضو مثل نخاع العظام ونخاع الكلية وهو الجزء الداخلى فى الكلية

Melanoma ورم ملانى
هو ورم بالجلد مع حدوث تجمع لصبغات بنية وهو ينتشر بسرعة

Meningitis التهاب السحايا
هو أى التهاب يحدث فى الأغشية المغلفة للمخ دائما يحدث نتيجة لإصابات بكتيرية

Microgram ميكروجرام msg
هو جزء فى المليون من الجرام ويرمز له بالرمز

Mononucleosis كثرة وحيدات النواة
هو حالة غير طبيعية ينتج عنها زيادة عدد كريات الدم البيضاء وحيدة النواة بالدم

Mucous مخاطى
هو سائل سميك يفرز من الغدد المخاطية وهو رطب زيتى ويحتوى على الميوسين ومن وظائفه حماية الجسم من الأحتكاك بمكوناته الخرى

Multiple Sclerosis تصلب متعدد
التصلب المتعدد مرض يتميز بوجود عقد نسيجية على المخ أو الحب الشوكى ويصاحبه فى الغالب شلل جزئى أو كامل

Mumps التهاب الغدد النكفية
هو مرض فيروسى معدى والذى يؤدى إلى انتفاخ الغدد اللعابية وفى البالغين ربما يصيب الخصيتين والمبيضين مسببا عقم

Muscular Dystrophy حثل عضلى
هو مرض وراثى يتميز بحدوث ضمور فى العضلات

Myocardial Infarction
انسداد فى شرايين القلب وهذا ينتج عن تصلب الشرايين أو تجاط الدم بالأوعية

Myopia قصر النظر
هو أحد عيوب العين يتميز صاحية بعدم استطاعة رؤية الأشياء البعيدة وعلاجها استعمال نظارة محدبة

Nerve عصب
العصب هو ناقل الاشارات العصبية والذى يصل المخ بالحبل الشوكى مع باقى أجزاء الجسم

Node عقدة
هو انتفاخ أو تضخم أحد الانسجة بسبب مرض مثل روماتيزم المفاصل ومنها أيضا انتفاخات بسيطة مثل العقد الليمفاوية

Norepinephrine نورابينفرين
هو أحد الهرمونات التى تؤدى إلى زيادة ضغط الدم وذلك عن طريق تقليل قطر الأوعية الدموية ولكن هذا الهرمون لا يؤثر على كمية الدم الخارج من القلب وهو يفرز من الغدة الكلوية

Obstetric طب التوليد
هو أحد أفرع الطب الذى يتعامل مع الحمل وعملية الولادة

Omega-3 أوميجا 3
هو حامض زيتى غير مشبع يوجد فى زيوت الأسماك والذى يقلل من تجلط الدم ويقلل من نسبة الكوليستيرول

Osteoblast
هو الخلايا الأولية الموجودة فى الجنين والتى تكون العظام

Osteoporosis
هو فقد العظام لكثافته يتميز بضخامة المسافات والفجوات فى العظام ونقص سمك نسيج العظام

Paralysis شلل
الشلل هو فقد العضلات لوظيفتها كاملا أو جزئيا أوفقد الاحساس أو كليهما

Parathyroid
Parathyroid glands هو مصطلح يشير إلى جانب الغدة الدرقية مثل الغدة البارادرقية

Parturtion مخاض
هى عملية ولادة الجنين

Pellagra بلاجرا
هو مرض ناتج عن نقص النياثين وهو أحد عناصر فيتامين ب المركب وهو يؤدى إلى التهاب أطراف الأصابع واضطراب فى الجهاز الهضمى وأعراض عصبية أخرى

Periodontal Disease
هو اى مرض يؤثر على أعضاء التثبيت للاسنان بما فى ذلك اللثة

Phenylketonuria بله فينيل كيتونيه
هو أحد الأمراض الخاصة بالطفل حديث الولادة وهو ناتج عن عدم القدرة على انتاج الحماض الأمينية مثل الفينيا ألينين وتحويله إلى مركبات أخرى مثل التيروسن

Phlebitis التهاب الوريد
هو التهاب يصيب الأوعية الدموية

Plague الطاعون
هو مرض وبائى ينتج من قرص البرغوث

Plasma البلازما
هو سائل مائى لا لونى يوجد فى اليمفا والدم

Poilio
تشير هذه البادية إلى السنجابية مثل التهاب سنجابية الدماغ والنخاع وهو مرض معدى يسببه فيروس ينتقل من الشخص السليم إلى المعافىيتميز بحمى ونقص فى حجم العضلات

Posterior خلفى
مصطلح يشير إلى وقوع الشئ فى الخلف

Pregnancy حامل
عملية نمو الجنين داخل رحم الأم

Process ناتئ
هو بروز فى العظام أو أى جزء خارجى

Pronation كب
هو عملية إداة الساعد إلى أسفل ومن ثم يصبح كف اليد جهة أسفل

Rabies سعار
هو مرض فيروسى ينتقل عن طريق لعاب الكلاب وباقى الحيوانات وهو يؤثر على الجهاز العصبى ويؤدى إلى الجنون وفى النهاية يؤدى إلى الوفاة إذا لم يعالج

Radical Mastectomy
عملية جراحية يتم فيها استئصال الثديين والعضلة الصدرية الكبرى والعقد اللمفاوية الخاصة بالإبط وذلك فى حالات سرطان الثدى المتقدم

Reflex منعكس
حركة لا إرادية لأى عضو فى الجسم

Renal كلوى
مصطلح يشير إلى شئ له علاقة بالكلية

Rheumatic Fever حمى رثيية
هو مرض حاد دائما يعود للمريض بعد شفائه يتميز بالحمى وألم فى المفاصل ونزيف فى الانف وألم فى المعدة وقئ دائما ما يحدث عند الأطفال والبالغين ويؤدى فى الغالب إلى مشاكل فى القلب

Rickets كساح
مرض ينتج عن نقص فيتامين د والكالسيوم والفوسفور يحدث غالبا لدى الأطفال ويؤدى إلى نمو العظام نمو غير طبيعيا

RNA الحمض النووى منقوص الاكسجين
وهو الذى يحمل المعلومات الورائية من الـ دى ان ايه إلى ريبوز الخلية

Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever
مرض معدى من أعراضة هرش ونزيف فى الجلد والمخ والرئتين والقلب

Rubella الحصبة الالمانية
مرض فيروسى ينتج عنه هرش بالجلد وعدم الراحة

Salamonella السلامونيلا
أحد أنواع البكتريا دائما تكون مصاحبة للغذاء المتسمم بالبكتريا وتسبب الحمى التيفودية والحمه البارا تيفودية

Scabies الجرب
حك معدى ينتقل عن طريق لمس المريض

Scarlet Fever الحمى القرمزية
تسببها بكتريا ستربتوكوكس بيوجينز ومن أعراضها احتقان فى الزور

Scurvy الإسقربوط
مرض ناتج عن نقص فيتامين ج فى الغذاء ومن أعراضة لثة كثيرة المسام ونزيف من الجلد والأغشية المخاطية

Sebum دهن
سائل دهنى القوام يفرز من الغدد الدهنية والذى يحمى الجلد من الجفاف عندما يمتزج بالعرق

Secrtin سكريتين
هو هورمون يفرز من الخلايا المبطنة للأمعاء ويعمل على هضم الغذاء

Semen المنى
هو مزيج من المنى والسائل الذى البروستاتا والحيوانات المنوية يخرج من القضيب عند عملية الجماع

Septicemia
حالة وجود البكتريا وسمومها فى الدم وهذا يؤدى إلى زيادة وانتشار العدوى

Serum مصل
سائل خفيف مائى يحافظ على رطوبة الأنسجة وهو كذلك الجزء المتبقى من الدم بعد غزالة الخلايا الدموية منه

Sickle Cell Anemia أنيميا الخلايا المنجلية
مرض خطير وراثى تتحول فيه خلايا الدم إلى الشكل المنجلى ومن ثم لاتستطيع تأدية وظيفتها

Sinus جيب
هو تجويف أو فجوة فى العظام أو أى عضو

SmallPox الجدرى
مرض معدى يسببة فيروس يؤدى إلى نزيف فى الكلية والرئة

Somatotropin هورمون النمو
أحد الهورمونات التى تفرزها الغدة النخامية والذى ينظم عملية النمو

Spina Bifida
حدوث خلل فى الأنبوبة العصبية للوليد مما يؤدى إلى خلل فى الحبل الشوكى

Stroke سكتة دماغية
حالة حدوث جلطة أو نزيف فى المخ مما يؤدى إلى فقد الشعور والحركات الارادية وهى تنتج من نقص الاكسجين الواصل إلى المخ

Supination انبساط
عملية إدارة الساعد إلى اعلى ومن ثم يصبح اتجاه الكف إلى أعلى

Synovial زلالى
سائل شفاف لزج يفرز من الغشاء الزلالى والذى يحمل كمزيت للمفاصل والأربطة

Syphilis الزهرى
مرض جنسى معدى ينتج عن طريق الاتصال الجنسى مع شخص مصاب ويمكن نقله من الأم الحالم إلى جنينها عن طريق المشيمة ويسببه ميكروب يسمى يريبونوما باليدوم

Acidosis الحموضة
هى حالة من حالات الدم والتى يكون بها نسبة البكربونات فى الدم أقل من المعتاد ويمكن أن تنتج هذه الحالة نتيجة لزيادة نسبة الهيدروجين فى الجسم أو لفقد الكثير من القواعد

ACTH الهرمون الكظرى
هو أحد الهرمونات التى يفرزها الفص الأمامى من الغدة النخامية والذى يحفز عملية النمو والتطور الخاصة بالغدة الكظرية وتحفيزها لإفراز هرمون الغدة الكظرية والتى تساعد فى تقليل خطر الانفعالات

Adduction التقريب
حركة الساعد أو القدم ناحية الجسم


AIDS الايدز
هو مرض نقص المناعة فى الجسم والفيروس المسبب لهذا المرض هو اتش آى فى وهو مميت بنسبة 90% للأشخاص الحاملين للمرض لمدة أكثر من عامين

Air الهواء
هو مزيج من الغازات الموجودة فى الغلاف الجوى والهواء يتكون من 80% نيتروجين وكمية من الأكسجين وثانى أكسيد الكربون وغازات أخرى

Alkalosis القلوية
هو عملية أضطراب السوائل فى الجسم ومن ثم يرتفع الرقم الهيدروجينى أكبر من 7.44 وعلاج هذا الأضطراب يتم بإعادة نسبة السوائل فى الجسم كما كانت

Ambylopia الغمش
الغمش هو حالة مزمنة للعين تبدو فيها الرؤية غير سليمة أو واضحة

Ammonia أمونيا
الأمونيا هى مركب يحتوى على عنصرى النيتروجين والهيدروجين

Androgen أندروجين
الاندروجينات هى أى هرمونات شحمية تفرزها الغدى الكلوية والتى تحفز عملية نمو الصفات الجنسية الثانوية للذكر وهى تفرز بكميات صغيرة فى كل من الذكر والأنثى

Anemia أنيميا
حالة نقص عدد كريات الدم الحمراء ، وتنتج الأنيميا من أسباب وراثية أو بسبب الغذاء أو نتيجة لفقد كمية كبيرة من الدم أثناء الدورة الشهرية وأهم الأعراض الأولية للأنيميا هو الاحساس بالارهاق

Aneuresm ورم وعائى
هو بروز يحدث فى الأوعية الدموية يحث فى الغالب نتيجة لتصلب الشرايين وارتفاع ضغط الدم، ويمكن حدوثها نتيجة لانسداد فى الأوعية الدموية والتى تؤدى بالتالى لسكتة قلبية

Anorexia فقد الشهية
هو عملية فقد الشهية للطعام ومن ثم يكون الشخص غير قادر على تناول الطعام

..Arteriosclerosis تصلب الشرايين
هو زيادة سمك جدار الشرايين وفقد ليونتها وتصلب جدارها ومن ثم نقص فى توزيع الدم وخاصة للأقدام والمخ

Tendon رباط
نسيج ضام لين يعمل على ربط العضلات بالعظام فمثلا الاصابع لاتحتوى على أى عضلات ولكن تحتوى على هذه الاربطة التى تصلها بالعضلات

Tendonitis التهاب الأربطة
يحث نتيجة لزيادة الضغط على الأربطة أو بسبب بعض الميكروبات

Testosterone تستوستيرون
أحد هرمونات الخصية والذى يعمل على ظهور الصفات الجنسية الثانوية فى الذكر

Tetanus تيتانوس
مرض تسببها بكتريا كلوستيريدم تيتاني والتى تصيب الجهاز العصبى وهو ينتقل عن طريق الجروح ومن أهم أعراضة الفك المغلق

Thyroxine الثيروكسين
هو أحد الهرمونات التى تحتوى على اليود والذى تفرزه الغدة الدرقية ويعمل على تنظيم معدل الأيض والنمو ونمو العضاء التناسلية

Transverse عرضى
هو مصطلح يشير إلى كون الشئ عرضى مثال ذلك الناتئ العرضى الذى يوجد فى الفقرات

Triiodothyronine
هو هورمون تفرزه الغدة الدرقية يحتوى على اليود ولكن بنسبة أقل من التى يحتويها هورمون الثيروكسين ومن وظائفة تنظيم عملية النمو ودرجة حرارة الجسم ويستخدم فى علاج الجويتر وهو تورد درقى

TSH الهرمون مثير الدرقية
هو أحد الهرمونات التى يفرزها الفص الأمامى من الغدة الدرقية وهو يعمل على نمو الغدة الدرقية وتحفيزها على إفراز هرموناتها مثل الثيروكسين

Tubal Ligation ربط البوق
أحد سائل منع الحمل وفيها يتم ربط بوق قناة فالوب لمنع عملية إخصاب البويضة

Tubercle حديبة
مجموعة من الخلايا مثل تلك التى توجد على العظام

Tuberosity حدبة
بروز دائرى يوجد دائما على العظام فى مكان ارتباط أربطة العضلات بالعظام

Tumor ورم سرطانى
مجموعة من الخلايا الغير طبيعية فى الجسم تنمو موضعيا أو تنتشر وربما تكون حميدة أو خبيثة

Typhoid fever حمى التيفود
أحد الامراض التى تنتقل عن طريق البكتريا عادة ما تسببها السالمونيلا وتنتقل عن طريق اللبن والماء والغذاء الملوث.

Ulcer
أحد إصابات الجلد التى تتميز بوجود ما يشبه الكسر فى الجلد دائما ما يكون بسبب العدوى أو الالتهابات أو أى ورم سرطانى، وتتميز بوجود قيح.

Urea يوريا
هى أكثر مكونات البول شيوعا وهى عبارة عن النيتروجين

Urine بول
سائل مائى شفاف حامضى التفاعل قليلا يفرز عن طريق الكليتين

Vaccine طعم
عملية التطعيم ضد الميكوبات عن طريق ميكروبات ضعيفة أو ميتة للوقاية من الكثير من الامراض

Varicose Veinsدوالى
هى أشهر الامراض التى تصيب الاوردة حيث تصبح الاوردة ملتفة وطويلة غالبا ما تصيب أرجل السيدات

Vein وريد
هو أنبوبة يسير فيها الدم غير المؤكسد عائدا إلى القلب

Venereal Disease أمارض جنسية
مجموعة من الامراض تنقل من الرجل إلى المرأة أو العكس عن طريق المعاشرة الجنسية

Ventricle بطين
تجويف صغير يكون الجزء السفلى من القلب حيث يتمثل فى حجرتين يمنى ويسرى

Zygote الزيجوت
الزيجوت أو اللاقحة هى البويضة بعد تخصيبها بالحيوان المنوى

Zymosis
مصطلح يطلق على تطور الامراض المعدية..
Artery شريان
هو أحد الأوردة الدموية والتى تحمل الدم المؤكسد من القلب إلى باقى أجزاء الجسم ماعدا الشريان الرئوى والذى يحمل دم غير مؤكسد...

Constipation الامساك
الامساك هو صعوبة التخلص من الفضلات التى توجد بداخل الأمعاء وهى تنتج فى الغالب من الأغذية القليلة

Coronary Bypass
هى نوع من عمليات القلب المفتوح ويتم فيها تغيير أحد الشرايين المسدودة بآخر مغذى لعضلات القلب وهى تساعد فى التخلص من الذبحة الصدرية..

Cortisone الكورتيزون
هو هورمون شحمى يصنع فى الكبد وهى يستخدم فى علاج بعض الأمراض

Costal ضلعى
مصطلح ضلعى يشير إلى الضلوع..

Creatinine الكرياتينين
هو مادة مصنعة من الكريتين وهذا الأخير من أهم المركبات النيتروجينية فى الجسم ومادة الكرياتينين توجد فى البول ونسيج العضلات

Cystic Fibrois
هو عيب وراثى ينتج عنه اضطراب فى الغدد القنوية وهو يتميز بافراز سائل مخاطى لزج وبكمية كبيرة من الغدد

Diabetes مرض السكر
مرض السكر يؤثر على نسبة السكر فى الجسم وهو ينتج عن فشل البنكرياس فى إفراز كمية مناسبة من الانسولين

Dialysis إنفاذ
هى عملية تصفية الدم لإزالة المواد الصلبة من الدم مثل السميات والأدوية وهذه العملية تستخدم دائما فى حالات الفشل الكلوى وتتم هذه العملية عن طريق الكليتين فى الشخص السليم
..
Dysentery زحار
الزحار هو التهاب الأمعاء نتيجة وجود أى مثير بداخلها ربما يكون كيميائى أى بكتريا أو حيوان أولى أو اى طفيل أخر ويحدث الزحار عند عدم توافر مستوى صحى ونظافى مناسب ومن أعراضها التبرذ بول به دم وألم معوى

Elastin إيلاستين
الايلاستين هو ذلك البروتين الذى يدخل فى تركيب شعيرات النسيج المرن الأصفر وهذا النسيج يوجد فى الأذن الخارجية والقناة السمعية والزور.

Bursitis التهاب الكيس الزلالى
عملية التهاب الكيس الزلالى الخاص بالمفاصل تحدث فى الغالب بسبب الضغوط الكبيرة الواقعة على المفاصل

Cancer سرطان
يشير لفظ سرطان إلى مجموعة من الخلايا التى تنمو بدون تحكم لعملية النمو والخلايا السرطانية فى الغالب تدمر الخلايا السليمة..

Carcinoma سرطان غدى
هو سرطان يحث فى الخلايا الطلائية والتى تغلف السطح الخارجى والداخلى للجسم

Caries تسوس
عملية تكسير العظام أو الأسنان إلى قطع صغيرة



Collagen كولاجين
الكولاجين عبارة عن حزمة من الشعيرات مكونة من البروتين والتى تكون نسيج ضام وهو يدخل فى تكوين الغضاريف والأربطة

Cirrhosis تليف الكبد
هى عمليه تغليف الكبد بطبقة من نسيج شعرى وهذا يؤدى إلى تحطيم النسيج الكبدى ومن ثم يصبح الكبد ملئ بالدهون وينتج فى الغالب من كثرة تعاطى الكحوليات ويمكن أن يحث بسبب سوء التغذية والتهاب الكبد

Circumcision ختان
هو عملية قطع جزء من قلفة القضيب أو من البظر لتخفيف حدة الشهوة الجنسية

Cilia أهداب
الأهداب هى شعيرات وهى تشبه الرموش توجد فى قناة فالوب وفى الطبقة المخاطية للأنف وهى تعمل كمصفاة أو لدفع المواد فى حركة موجية

Chyme كيموس
هو مادة شبه سائلة وسميكة وصمغية القوام ناتجة من هضم الغذاء فى المعدة

Chromosome الصبغيات  
http:///fashion.fsaten.com http:///forum.mn66.com http:///www.almraah.com/


هى مركبات عصوية الشكل توجد فى نواة كل خلية وهى التى تحمل الجينات الخاصة بحمل المعلومات الوراثية

Cholesterol الكوليستيرول
الكوليستيرول مادة دهنية توجد فى دهون الحيوانات والزيوت ومح البيض وجسم الانسان، وهو ضرورى لتخليق فيتامين د على سصح الجلد ومطلوب لتخليق بعض الهرمونات مثل الهرمونات الجنسية

Cataract الماء الأزرق
عتامة توجد على عدسة العين أو على غلاف العدسة ومن اسباب المياة الزرقاء الدم والالتصاق والاشعاع وكثير من الأسباب الأخرى وبعض هذه الحالات يمكن شفائها بالعمليات الجراحية

Chickenpox جدرى الماء
هو مرض فيروسى معدى، من أعراضة وجود بقع على الجلد وحكة وضعف عام ورغبة فى القئ وحمى وطفح جلدى

Glaucoma جلوكوما
الجلوكوما هو أحد أمراض العين وفيها يقل حجم الشبكية ويزداد الضغط داخل العين مما قد يؤدى إلى العمى

Gonorrhea داء السيلان
السيلان هو أحد الأمراض المعدية الجنسية وهو عبارة عن التهاب الأغشية الجنسية وأكثر الأعضاء تأثرا هى الأعضاء التناسلية والمثانة والكلية والزور والعين والمستقيم

Gout النقرس
النقرس هو مرض ناتج عن فشل فى تمثيل حمض البوليك وينتج عنه ألم فى المفاصل وخاصة فى الأصبع الأكبر للقدم ويتميز النقرس بزيادة حمض البوليك فى الدم ويسمى النقرس باسم مرض الملوك

Greenstick Fracture
هو أحد انواع كسور العظام والتى يتم فيها انثناء العظم ولا يحدث الكسر الا فى الجهة الخارجية من الانثناء وهو أكثر انتشارا فى الطفال

Hematoma ورم دموى
تجمع الدماء التى تخرج من الأوعية الدموية داخل أنسجة الجلد أو الأعضاء.

Herpes قوباء
الهربس هو أحد الأمراض الفيروسية التى تعمل على وجود تجمعات عقدية فى الجلد والذى يؤدى إلى هرش فى الجلد وتجمع كمية من السائل فى الأغشية المخاطية ومن أنواعة النوع 1 والذى يحدث فى المناطق الجلدية وخاصة حول الفم والأنف والوع 2 والذى يحدث حول المناطق الجنسية

Hydrocortisone هيدروكورتيزون
الهيدروكورتيزون هو هورمون شحمى يوجد طبيعيا فى الجسم والذى يقلل من الانتفاخ والذى يستخدم فى علاج التهاب المفاصل الرثيانى

Hypertension ارتفاع ضغط الدم
فى حالة ارتفاع ضغط الدم يزداد ضغط الدم داخل الأوعية الدموي*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]يعني هالمصطلحات مفيدة لطلاب الطب
وكمان مو غلط يطلع عليها الاشخاص العادين 
زيادة في الثقافة

يسلمو [/align]

----------

